# Free Canadian and HK quote?



## SilverRanger (3 August 2009)

Just wondering where I can grab free realtime quote for the Canadian and HK stocks.
I want to trade a few shares in these markets but don't think it would be worthwhile to subscribe for the paid data feed


----------

